

Motorola Droid RAZR source code released - tilt
http://sourceforge.net/projects/droidrazr.motorola/

======
ErikTheRed
Still hoping Motorola will unlock the bootloaders for some of their older
Androids (Droid X please!).

------
untog
I wish they'd let us unlock the GSM capabilities that are apparently in the
Razr- its the one thing holding me back.

